# Ice Damn Repairs



## smfere25 (3 mo ago)

Hi All,

I purchased a property a couple years ago and need to rectify this before snow comes since it started to leak more than a drip this past spring. When it was ice dammed and we would get heavy rain the water backs up over the steel in the valley and makes it way inside. 

Current installation is a single layer of shingles, covered 1" XPS, topped with steel. There is no question that ripping everything off down to the sheathing, new I&W and new steel would be ideal. With a bunch of other projects that hit late summer I didn't get a chance to tackle this. The existing shingles at the bottom of the valley were wet today just from frost melting off the roof this morning since it hasn't rained in a few days. What is the best way to tackle this without sheeting the entire roof next summer?

Current steel valley is 12" inches wide. There are some 20" wide ones that were left from the previous owner, as well as a few sheets of steel. I know it's not recommended to put I&W over shingles due to poor sealing, as well as trapping mositure. Roof is a 5/12 that meets a 6/12. What is the a best way to seal this area?


----------

